# Like to know how to prevent splayed legs and fix them



## Madam (Apr 15, 2007)

would like to know how to prevent splayed legs and hoe fix them??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm very sorry you haven't been responded to until now. A baby develops splay leg when they don't have traction beneath their feet in the nest. The need something to keep the feet from slipping and so the stay beneath them. Many member use tobacco stem, pine needles, twigs, straw and such. I use timothy hay and lavender stems because that is what is available to me where I live.
Pigeon parents love to have things to build a nest and it's an important part of the mating ritual. The male bird brings the hen a twig or such and she arranges it. It keeps them busy for hours and also keeps them form being bored.
For many years, I had a couple living in my house. The male would scavenge what even he could find. I always knew where to find missing jewelry.

Here's a link from our resource section that will help you make the correction.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/correction-of-extremely-splayed-legs-15149.html

The older the bird becomes, the harder it becomes to correct splay leg. How old is your bird with splay leg? A picture would be helpful.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I was at the same time looking for the same post, haha, I had forgotten where I had seen it.
You have a pigeon with a splayed leg, Madam? Good luck with him/her if you do.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

What I do is I tie a string on the band of the baby pigeon and put a clip on band on the other leg, connecting the two bands with the string. You should have about 1-1/2 inch to 2 inch space between the two bands. If they are 1-2-1/2 weeks old they won't be doing a lot of moving around and will stay in the nest. When they are moving around more in the nest, you can then cut the string off.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

They also get it when they have cocsidiosis But you notice they are also show malnutrion in looks. Not thriving.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

You can also use old shirts/skirts and sea/river sand if available, these can also give good traction for the babies...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Also see this thread with more info on splayed legs: Splayed Legs

Terry


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I put sand in the bottom of my nest bowls, AND also give the birds nesting material such as pine needles or straw. Straw is better in cold weather because it helps to keep the eggs and babies warmer. You have to do this before your birds lay to prevent spraddle legs. One of the best nesting materials is tobacco stems but they cost some money. They are the little "veins" running down the middle of each tobacco leaf. They are good for keeping parasites away form the birds.

Here is a link that should help deal with babies already affected. Go to the fourth article down on this page. Good luck.

http://pigeonracingpigeons.com/page/6/


----------

